# Stupid rookie question



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I've hung a decent amount of rock in the past. Standard stuff on studs and trusses, or 1/2 inch over old walls. 

My client wants to get rid of the wide grooves in the tongue and groove lid in his commercial building. I am thinking it will be easiest to use 1/4 inch rock to help follow the slight bow to the ceiling. Hang it long ways so I have one long joint and three small joints. Any problems with this? There are no moisture problems, so I don't think I have to worry about a vapor barrier.

As a side note, the electrical was just run. We both realize it would have been easier if we had done this before the electrical was run. 

Anyway, that is my rookie question for the week. More of a running it by you guys question though, I suppose.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Fur the ceiling down with 2x material & use 1/2" rock if permitted. 

Commercial may require 5/8" board.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Can you disconnect the emt boxes. Looks like they feed from one side from picture you posted. Then install new sheetrock.


:no:



:no:


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

griz said:


> Fur the ceiling down with 2x material & use 1/2" rock if permitted.
> 
> Commercial may require 5/8" board.


I would love to fir it down, but that would cause a problem with the electrical boxes. We have enough play to add 1/4 or 3/8, but not much more. He definitely doesn't want them sunk into the rock.



skillman said:


> Can you disconnect the emt boxes. Looks like they feed from one side from picture you posted. Then install new sheetrock.
> 
> 
> :no:
> ...


I am debating this. It was just installed last week, it feels odd to take it apart already.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

If the owner does not care about looks & code is OK, then just loosen the electric, let it hang or suspend it with a wire or two, and rock behind it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

I would be concerned about the 1/4" drywall picking up any variations in the backing and ending up looking not so good.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Rio said:


> I would be concerned about the 1/4" drywall picking up any variations in the backing and ending up looking not so good.


I agree, & not only that 1/4" board around here is special order & a Royal PITA to handle & hang...:thumbsup:


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm thinking I may go with 3/8 instead. A bit heavier but easier to hang. I can get 1/4, but I think you're right, too flimsy. I looked into the code and it says it only must meet the installation procedure in the Gypsum guide. 3/8 should be good to go.


----------



## handyandrew (Nov 12, 2011)

*yah*



griz said:


> Fur the ceiling down with 2x material & use 1/2" rock if permitted.
> 
> Commercial may require 5/8" board.


tru dat


----------



## Splinter hands (Aug 31, 2011)

Would ripping some 1/4'' x 1'' strips and covering the gaps work for you? Board and batten style? It would be pretty easy to slide the strips under the the electrical. Just an idea.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

What the #[email protected]^ is going on there? What about that big vent pipe and the other new electric going on the walls? Kinda backards. 

Why in the world would someone want to ''see'' the conduit and boxes below the sheetrock? And don't tell me it all has to be done by Thanksgiving!

Just say'n :blink:

The fix is to screw 1-5/8 metal studs to ceiling inside of the beams, and hang 1/2 or 5/8 board. Finished ceiling the way it should be. Same thing with the walls. It all should have been framed first.

I have to ask..........What are all those boxes going to feed? And why does everyone think 1/4'' is some kind of ''magical fix''????

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Big Shoe said:


> What the #[email protected]^ is going on there? What about that big vent pipe and the other new electric going on the walls? Kinda backards.
> 
> Why in the world would someone want to ''see'' the conduit and boxes below the sheetrock? And don't tell me it all has to be done by Thanksgiving!
> 
> ...


_I think this post raises a lot of good points. Rather than proceeding in a helter skelter fashion and ending up with something that kind of works but not really it would be better to really consider what one wants the finished product to look like and then proceed in the appropriate manner............. the board and batten idea was something that might solve the problem and not look like an afterthought. I would think if you're going to go to all the trouble to rock it it would make sense to clean it up by planning on hiding the conduit._


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Why not just fill the gaps with Durabond?


----------



## handyandrew (Nov 12, 2011)

so heers what ya do, get a case of spray foam and drop clothes (this may be messy) k . . . foam the lid and let it dry. come back tomorrow and rasp it to a rough level then skim with durabond . . . no framing and no roc . . . oooh maybe lay some fiberglass screen in between durabond coats to reduce cracking ! and be sure to charge enough to cover demoing all of that and furring the lid down the thickness of those boxes, rocking, taping and finishing


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

:blink:

Saywhahuh???


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

With all those electric boxes looks like your buddy is goin' to git into the medical marijuana business.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

handyandrew said:


> so heers what ya do, get a case of spray foam and drop clothes (this may be messy) k . . . foam the lid and let it dry. come back tomorrow and rasp it to a rough level then skim with durabond . . . no framing and no roc . . . oooh maybe lay some fiberglass screen in between durabond coats to reduce cracking ! and be sure to charge enough to cover demoing all of that and furring the lid down the thickness of those boxes, rocking, taping and finishing





I'm confused.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Vinyl, really, good luck.

Wish I had a good answer, but I don't.

Rough few weeks........Same crap!


----------



## handyandrew (Nov 12, 2011)

man, u guys make me feel . . .not funny, there is no good way to do this other than the typical method, furr it down and rock it like you would any other surface.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I won't tell you it has to be done by Thanksgiving. :whistling

It started out as a quick and dirty remodel of an old retail space. As it got going we changed direction a bit. We primed the ceiling and sprayed one coat of color. Client totally hates the grooves. This is the quickest way to solve the problem. All the wall conduit is exposed, so we are just keeping with the theme. We ended up taking the conduit down and hanging the rock and reattaching the conduit. I've hinted to the electricians about it. A bit of nervous laughter ensued. 

The whole thing will add a couple long days, so not a big deal. I think the client will like it. It is a bit backwards, but it happens that way sometimes. Adding 2x material would be killer, but I am not comfortable adding the extra weight, it has a bit of a sag as is and adding 2x would probably be triple the weight of just the rock. Edit: Yep, metal would be light, shoulda, coulda, woulda and all that.

As for what it is lighting? It is for an antique/art shop for a local designer. Spots for the walls, floods down the center and a good handful of 4 outlet plugs for chandeliers. The lights are detachable so he can move the different lights around where he wants.

As for battens, the boards are so helter skelter all over the place, it would impossible to make it look decent.

This is my story and I'm sticking to it.

Did I say it doesn't have to be finished by Thanksgiving?

I just looked at the pic, that vent is the exposed ductwork. Like I said, it is basically a quick remodel that is going to be a bit more than that now. The industrial look should be fine.


----------

